# Explanation to Chronic Fatigue Syndrome



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

Can somebody please explain to me what Chronic Fatigue Syndrome is, and what the symptoms are? Thanks!Spirit.


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

Just bumping it up. I got no responces!!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

As taken from the Annals of Internal Medicine 121(14th of Dec. 1994); here is the CDC Criteria for Chronic Fatigue Syndrome:1. Clinically evaluated, unexplained, persisent, or relapsing chronic fatigue that is of new or definite onset (has not been lifelong); is not the result of ongoing exertion; is not substantially alleviated by rest; and results in substantial reduction in previous levels of occupational, educational, social, or personal activities.2. Concurrent occurrence of four or more of the following symptoms, all of which must have persisted ore recurred during six or more consecutive months of illness and must not have predated the fatigue: A. Self-reported impairment in short-term memory or concentration severe enough to cause substantial reduction in previous levels of occuupational, social, or personal activities. B. Sore throat. C. Tender cervical or axillary lymph nodes. D. Muscle pain. E. Multijoint pain without joint swelling or redness. F. Headaches of a new type, pattern, or severity. G. Unrefreshing sleep. H. Postexertional malaise lasting more than 24 hours. So sorry you didn't get a response Spirit. Sometimes, if I don't think it pertains to me, or I'm too tired to type all of it out; I tend to try to conserve my energy. I was never diagnosed with CFS, although I was with Fibromyalgia. As said in the Fibromyalgia Network Newsletter: " CFS/FMS are such similar disorders that we view these two syndromes as the same in this newsletter. Some may contest this claim, but several studies have shown that the symptoms of CFS/FMS overlap by about 75 percent." This board hasn't been very active. It is also summer time, so people aren't around as much either. I do wish that they would fill up the page here on this BB, even if it is postings from a week or so, as I think people first coming on would see more topics of interests listed to respond to, and in doing so create more postings in the process. I hope this response will be of some help to you. Moldie------------------[This message has been edited by moldie (edited 07-23-99).]


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

Thanks moldie!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Your Welcome Spirit. I e-mailed Parkview Publishing to inquire if they could list a full page of postings even if some are a week or more old, and also if they might be able to designate a different night for Fibro chat on the BB. We'll see if I get a response. The last time I e-mailed them about whether or not there was a capacity for the Chatroom they didn't respond.------------------


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

Okay. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 1999)

Hi Spirit,My definition of C.F.S......HELL







sass


----------

